

Seattle Needs an “Incubator” Culture - cwan
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/02/04/seattle-needs-an-incubator-culture/

======
anamax
Does Silicon Valley have the "incubator culture" that Seattle supposedly
needs? If not, why does Seattle need it?

